# Went scorpion hunting tonight...got a new pet



## Goomba (Jun 12, 2008)

So I went to test out my new 18 dollar UV 41 led flashlight...Let me tell you, it worked amazingly! Within an hour or so of wandering the nearby desert, me and my buddy saw/caught 20+ scorpions, and oddly enough, every one was a Hadrurus species. Of all of them, this was one of the last ones we saw, and surely the most formidable female out there. I just tossed her a cricket and she ate it in the very tub she was caught in. I already set up a nice desert tank for her.
Enjoy!

















So, just to make sure, do you folks think it's H. arizonensis, or H. spadix?


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 12, 2008)

congratulations! That is amazing! I can only find C. sculptatus when I go out. My friend and I would die if we could find a hadrirus sp. That is definitely an arizonensis! I might just have to visit my uncle, and get some!


----------



## Triprion (Jun 12, 2008)

*Flashlight?*

Would you mind posting a link to the supplier from whom you bought the LED blacklight? 
What region of Arizona did you catch the Hadurus in? If you were on the Plateau you got spadix, anywhere else would be arizonensis.


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 12, 2008)

it is 100% arizonensis, if you notice the yellow mask on the face. A spadix would have a uniformly brown body.


----------



## rasputin (Jun 12, 2008)

awesome acquisitions! honestly I have a hard time differentiating _Hadrurus sp_ from one another based off pix but I lean more towards _Hadrurus spadix_.

Tyler, there are _Hadrurus_ in clark co, nv - it's just a matter of looking for them.


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rasputin- I think we posted at the same time. Read my last. And I know there are hadrurus here, I have one that I removed from a school, but I never see them when I look


----------



## Goomba (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, I'm pretty sure she's an arizonensis. I just compared pics and the body coloration seems to be more uniform and dark on spadix.
I caught this specimen in maricopa county. For people familiar with the area, I caught it in the chandler/ahwatukee area (where Chandler blvd ends, all the way west).


----------



## Goomba (Jun 12, 2008)

www.goldengadgets.com  I don't see the point of spending 45-65 dollars on a UV led flashlight for simple recreational catching. Best 3 bucks I could spend, and it came in 20 days and runs on 4 aaa batteries.


----------



## Rydog (Jun 12, 2008)

The desert is one of my favorite places to look for scorpions. What you have is a H. arizonensis, spadix lacks the tan triangle by its eyes.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 12, 2008)

rasputin said:


> .Tyler, there are _Hadrurus_ in clark co, nv - it's just a matter of looking for them.


could you please tell me where PLEASE!! i want a hadrurus sp. so bad!!


----------



## rasputin (Jun 12, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> could you please tell me where PLEASE!! i want a hadrurus sp. so bad!!


if I were there...I would be more useful but from colorado I'm disoriented trying to point you in the right direction. I'm thinking about coming out during labor day wknd - I'll let you know if I get my bearings from here or if I'm going to be there. I'm sure that there's a handful of people with good spots out there that may pipe in before I do.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 12, 2008)

rasputin said:


> if I were there...I would be more useful but from colorado I'm disoriented trying to point you in the right direction. I'm thinking about coming out during labor day wknd - I'll let you know if I get my bearings from here or if I'm going to be there. I'm sure that there's a handful of people with good spots out there that may pipe in before I do.


welll i have checked in a few empty lots and some deserted/desert areas behind thurman white middle school but i came up empty handed. i know you are a little disoriented but would u recommend going away from the established areas and going more into baron areas??


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Jun 12, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> welll i have checked in a few empty lots and some deserted/desert areas behind thurman white middle school but i came up empty handed. i know you are a little disoriented but would u recommend going away from the established areas and going more into baron areas??


Scorpions tend to avoid things bigger than them, so looking in places people are probably isn't the best idea. The less around there is, the better your search is probably going to be.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rosenkreuz said:


> Scorpions tend to avoid things bigger than them, so looking in places people are probably isn't the best idea. The less around there is, the better your search is probably going to be.


see i have heard mixed reviews. some people say its better to go close to civilization because the scorps like the hiding areas created by people


----------



## rasputin (Jun 12, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> welll i have checked in a few empty lots and some deserted/desert areas behind thurman white middle school but i came up empty handed. i know you are a little disoriented but would u recommend going away from the established areas and going more into baron areas??


yes, think empty lots on the outskirts of town


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 12, 2008)

rasputin said:


> yes, think empty lots on the outskirts of town


should i go toward the mountainous area or the other way. im trying to make sure i get the correct out skirts haha


----------



## rasputin (Jun 12, 2008)

I would aim myself in the direction of henderson


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 12, 2008)

that has been where we were looking before. We are gonna try a couple places tonight, we will let you know how it goes.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 12, 2008)

i live in henderson. nice. do u think icould find any spadix or just arizonensis


----------



## vtecgsr (Jun 12, 2008)

Sh!t i had to spend 30 something dollars on mine, with shipping and all.. Your lucky you can walk around and find em.


----------



## rasputin (Jun 12, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> i live in henderson. nice. do u think icould find any spadix or just arizonensis


you and Tyler need to team up. _H. spadix_ is found in nevada although _H. arizonensis_ it the more common of the two. their regions may cross so you may be fortunate but I'm not fully sure of the territory that _H. spadix_ inhabits in nevada.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 12, 2008)

rasputin said:


> you and Tyler need to team up. _H. spadix_ is found in nevada although _H. arizonensis_ it the more common of the two. their regions may cross so you may be fortunate but I'm not fully sure of the territory that _H. spadix_ inhabits in nevada.



haha me and tyler hunt together all the time we just never came across any hadrurus sp. i think we are going to check out this school where his mom works. she found an arizonensis there. i just wish i could get a hold of a spadix. top 3 favorite scorps for sure!


----------



## dtknow (Jun 13, 2008)

Was that a cricket you bought or collected? It looks like a tropical house cricket. (Gryllus assimilatus...spelling prolly wroig)


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jun 13, 2008)

nice find just remember not to overcollect. The last thing you want to do is throw the eco off unless it is private property.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 13, 2008)

Athlon2k2 said:


> nice find just remember not to overcollect. The last thing you want to do is throw the eco off unless it is private property.


i take my c. sculpts from my gf's backyard
i told her stepdad instead of killing them just let me take them away.   i feel this might be one of the few situations where over collecting is A-OK


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm the same way. I find them in my backyard but my neighbors won't let me go in their backyard. They said they would rather kill them.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont really see the point of killing them if someone is willing to take them away ya know. like why not let someone enjoy them rather then kill them.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jun 14, 2008)

wow great findings mate, must be nice to find them H.a.
I have one now and definately would kill to get a few more. These H.a. is one of my fav scorpions

Mark-


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 15, 2008)

redknee_freak said:


> wow great findings mate, must be nice to find them H.a.
> I have one now and definately would kill to get a few more. These H.a. is one of my fav scorpions
> 
> Mark-


we are on the same page


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 16, 2008)

i love these scorps as well! i own a small juvenile that i removed from a school cafeteria. but it hasnt eaten since i got it (about 3 weeks ago) i think it was eating cockroaches in the cafeteria, its really fat. i just dont know if it will make it through the upcoming molts.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 16, 2008)

bigtyler1025 said:


> i love these scorps as well! i own a small juvenile that i removed from a school cafeteria. but it hasnt eaten since i got it (about 3 weeks ago) i think it was eating cockroaches in the cafeteria, its really fat. i just dont know if it will make it through the upcoming molts.


Tyler im hopin along with you
i have a really good idea that i have sort of formulated from abyss'
i think it might work


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jun 16, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> see i have heard mixed reviews. some people say its better to go close to civilization because the scorps like the hiding areas created by people


I am a security guard on the Ca. side of Lake Havasu and work at night. All the H.a.'s I have come across are around the buildings I check. The lights on the buildings attract the insects they feed on. I also find them around my house.
My friend across the street gave me one he found in his son's bedroom between the wall and the bed mattress. A 4 inch whopper. I have also caught and have V. spins from the same areas. I believe either building searches or desert searches are equally good. The nice thing about my scorps is that when I find them I'm on the clock and I don't even have to hunt for them.;P


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 16, 2008)

davidbarber1 said:


> I am a security guard on the Ca. side of Lake Havasu and work at night. All the H.a.'s I have come across are around the buildings I check. The lights on the buildings attract the insects they feed on. I also find them around my house.
> My friend across the street gave me one he found in his son's bedroom between the wall and the bed mattress. A 4 inch whopper. I have also caught and have V. spins from the same areas. I believe either building searches or desert searches are equally good. The nice thing about my scorps is that when I find them I'm on the clock and I don't even have to hunt for them.;P


sweet! i think tonight im going to search in areas where i hear crickets chirping because last time i went i chose lots that were dead silent


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 17, 2008)

We went out and tried some empty lots again tonight and the Hadrurus sp. has still evaded us. I am about to give in. :worship: These guys prove tougher to find than i thought, at least for me...


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Josh, FYI, last night on duty I was checking the school walking my rounds. I had been watching a hole between the building and the sidewalk for the past few nights wondering what would bestow itself in that corner. Sure enough, there sat a beauty of a V. spin, tail curled in the strike position. It did not even move. It was sitting on the sidewalk. I was impressed so I left it there for later viewing.

By the way, checking out the Community Center later on, I escorted a 4 inch beatle out, so the girlies would not be scared in the morning, and on my way I accidently stepped on a 2 1/2 camel spider. The camel spiders are all over the place out here (camel spider heaven), but I do not like them much because they are evil, wicked, mean, and nasty. :evil: 

P.S. - I also escorted a 3 foot Western Diamondback off the road so it wouldn't get run over. I Love Snakes. :} 

David


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 17, 2008)

I would give anything to live someplace where you can just come across scorps like that... in the midwest, down town Kansas city we got nothing big freaking wolf spiders and thats about it


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, we have lots of those too. 

The best one I remember is sitting on the toilet reading and I noticed movement by my feet. Well, out comes this H.a. from underneath my wife's dresser in the bathroom. I had to get up real quiet like. Tiptoed to the kitchen, and returned with a container. The rest is history.

David


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 17, 2008)

David- I would give anything to just work a shift with you! That sounds awesome! I might just have to set up a couple trips this summer. I love snakes too! I own 5 and currently have 3 more for the summer! Easiest extra credit there is! Haha


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 18, 2008)

bigtyler1025 said:


> David- I would give anything to just work a shift with you! That sounds awesome! I might just have to set up a couple trips this summer. I love snakes too! I own 5 and currently have 3 more for the summer! Easiest extra credit there is! Haha


ahh the joys of mr. haskell


----------



## johnharper (Jul 28, 2008)

Very cool find. Those have been on my wish list for a very long I have an uncle in AZ. Never been scorpion hunting at all. I do want to try catching some native ones here in Georgia soon though. Does Wal-mart sell black light flashlights? 

John


----------



## XMX (Jul 28, 2008)

Would you be happening to sell any of those Hardrurus sp. you caught?

and Congradulations, really nice scorpion you got there.


----------

